# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Erreur 550 systmatique sur Dveloppez

## ON5MJ

Bonsoir

Tout est dans le titre. 

J'ai systmatiquement une multitude d'erreurs HTTP 550 sur toutes les pages de Developpez.com. Je dois fermer pour chaque page lue entre 2 et qq dizaines de fentres d'alerte qui s'ouvrent, ensuite tout se droule normalement. Cela semble li  des fichiers extrieurs qui ne passent pas.

Je prcise que c'est le seul site o cela se passe. Protections installes trop drastiques ? extension de firefox qui dconne ?

Merci de signaler des cas semblables.

----------


## cchatelain

Je connaissais bien l'erreur 550 sur les connexions clients pop ou ftp, mais pas sur les navigateurs... Peux tu dcrire ta config plus en dtail ?
- OS
- Version de firefox
- type de connexion (proxy, routeur, modem ?)

----------


## ON5MJ

OS = W2K
FF= aussi bien en 1.5 que 2.0 mais il y a un tripote d'extensions.
connexion: en RJ45 sur un des 4 ports ethernet de sortie du routeur/modem ADSL Spedtouch 510 configur en DHCP. Pas de proxy interne, pas de firewall logiciel

J'ai deux sortes de messages d'erreurs que je joins en annexe, parfois les deux sortes messages pour la mme page. Sur certaines pages j'ai 2 alertes, sur d'autres cela peut monter  une vingtaine. J'attrape du mouse elbow.

Les deux exemples ont t pris lors de la lecture de la page avec les news letters en PDF de Developpez.com.

----------


## Anomaly

Ce ne sont pas des erreurs HTTP mais des erreurs FTP. En tout cas rien  signaler de notre ct a priori.

Est-ce que les erreurs sont systmatiques sur une page donne ? Est-ce que a arrive sur toutes les pages ou seulement certaines ? Peux-tu donner quelques URLs affectes s'il te plat ?

----------


## Dia_FR

salut, j'avais le mme problme

dsactive le prchargement amlior de l'extension Fasterfox et a devrait tre bon

----------

